# R.C. Sproul's take on Christmas



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 23, 2012)

There has been a lot of discussion lately on Christmas and whether or not Christians should observe such holidays. Here is an interesting take by R.C. Sproul, I can't say that I agree with him, but he does make some interesting points. http://www.ligonier.org/blog/dont-be-scrooge-christmas/?aref=SS


----------



## matt01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I can't say that I agree with him, but he does make some interesting points...



I agree with this. Thank you for sharing the link for that article.


----------



## kodos (Dec 23, 2012)

Wow. Such sloppy thinking from R.C. Oh well, even the best of us have minds affected by the fall. My mind and heart are wracked with idolatry as much as anyone else's.

But regarding this - only God can make a day Holy (set apart). R.C has to establish by God's Word where and when He did so (much less the holiest of holy days!!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2012)

One could argue contra Lutheran / Anglican if not RC (ha) principles at work, or simply rest with this understatement: holding and defending Reformed worship principles is not Dr. Sproul's field of strength.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 23, 2012)

> R.C. Sproul says:
> Christmas is a holiday, indeed the world’s most joyous holiday. It is called a “holiday” because the day is holy. It is a day when businesses close, when families gather, when churches are filled, and when soldiers put down their guns for a 24-hour truce. It is a day that differs from every other day . . . . It is the holiest of holy days.​
> "Intetesting" is not the first word that comes to my mind. "Grievous" is more accurate. I keep thinking of the CHILDREN of Israel and their "feast unto the LORD" at which they sought to worship Yahweh like the Egyptians worshipped their "gods," by fashioning and bowing to a golden calf. That's what this day is. Maybe well-intended. Maybe sincere. But nevertheless an innovated idolatrous contrivance of will-worship.



I would certainly agree that Christmas as we know it is indeed grievous. However I do think that Dr. Sproul is correct that the church should at least in some way acknowledge the most significant event in history.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2012)

If we are forced to have to rate events, judging from the significance Scripture puts on them, the most significant event was not that Christ was born, amazing as that is, but that he died and rose again. We know that because we meet for worship on the first day of the week. If we were going to accord His birth anything similar we'd have scripture for it. As we do not, giving any title "holiest" or esteem to days of our own choosing (rather than via divine right) is nothing more than will worship.


----------



## Zach (Dec 23, 2012)

I liked R.C. Jr.'s take much more than R.C. Sr. We shouldn't be scrooges, and I think it is a good opportunity to spend a season remembering the incarnation of Christ, but I don't know how R.C. could look on the current approaches to Christmas in the church and in society and say that it is a good thing.


----------

